# تحلية الماء المالح



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

تحلية المياه المالحة 

تعريف تحلية المياه :

هي تحويل المياه المالحة إلى مياه نقية من الأملاح صالحة للاستخدام .ويتم ذلك عبر طرق عديدة للتحلية . 

عوامل اختيار الطريقة المناسبة للتحلية:

أولا : نوعية مياه البحر ( تركيز الأملاح الذائبة الكلية) :

تصل كمية الأملاح الكلية المذابة في المياه الخليج العربي إلى حوالي 56000 جزء من المليون في الخبر كما أنها تتراوح ما بين 38000 إلى 43000 جزء من المليون في مياه البحر الأحمر بمدينه جده .

ثانياً : درجة حرارة مياه البحر والعوامل الطبية المؤثرة فيه : 

ويجب مراعاة ذلك عند تصميم المحطات حيث أن المحطة تعطي الإنتاج المطلوب عند درجة الحرارة المختارة للتصميم بحيث لو زادت أو انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن هذا المعدل فإن ذلك يؤثر على كمية المنتج بالزيادة أو النقصان أما العوامل الطبيعية المؤثرة فتشمل المد والجزر وعمق البحر وعند مأخذ المياه وتلوث البيئة .

ثالثاً : تكلفة وحدة المنتج من ماء وكهرباء :

وذلك بمتابعة أحدث التطورات العالمية في مجال التحلية وتوليد الطاقة للوصول إلى أفضل الطرق من الناحية الاقتصادية من حيث التكلفة الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل والصيانة .

وصف مبسط لمحطة تحلية:

يبدأ دخول مياه البحر إلى مآخذ مياه البحر من خلال مصافي وذلك لمنع الشوائب من الدخول إلى مضخات مياه البحر التي تقوم بدورها بضخ مياه البحر إلى المبخرات . هذا ويتم حقن مياه البحر بمحلول هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم عند مآخذ مياه البحر أي قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمعالجتها من المواد البيولوجية العالقة بها . ويتم تجهيز هذا المحلول في خزانات ومن ثم يتم حقنه خلال مضخات بمعدلات حسب الطلب .

يوجد بمآخذ مياه البحر لوحات توزيع القوى الكهربائية التي تغذي المضخات وغيرها بالكهرباء ، كما يوجد أيضا أجهزة القياس والتحكم اللازمة لهذه المعدات . هذا ويتم انتقال مياه البحر بعد ذلك إلى المبخرات والتي تتكون من عدة مراجل يتم خلالها تبخير مياه البحر ومن ثم تكثيفها وتجميعها . 

وبالنظر إلى ما يحدث للعمليات المتتابعة المياه لحظة دخولها المبخرات وحتى الحصول على المياه العذبة نجد أنه يتم إضافة بعض الكيماويات منها ( البولي فوسفات ) إلى مياه البحر قبل دخولها المبخرات وذلك لمنع الترسبات (القشور Scales ) داخل أنابيب المكثفات والمبادلات الحرارية كما نجد أن مياه البحر هذه تمرر على أجهزة تسمى بنوازع الهواء وذلك للتخلص من الغازات المذابة بمياه البحر كما يتم تسخين مياه البحر بواسطة مبادلات حرارية تعمل بالبخار وتسمى ( مسخنات المياه المالحة ) . هذا ويلزم للمبخرات أنواع متعددة من المضخات منها ما يلزم لتدوير الماء الملحي داخل المبخرات ومنها ما يلزم لتصريف الرجيع الملحي إلى قناة الصرف ومنها ما يلزم لضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة المعالجة الكيماوية .



هذا وبعد ضخ الماء المنتج إلى محطة الكيماوية والتي يتم فيها معالجة المياه المنتجة بالمواد المختلفة مثل الكلور وثاني أكسيد الكربون والجير حتى يصبح حسب المواصفات المطلوبة عالمياً يتم نقله من محطة المعالجة الكيماوية إلى الخزانات الكبيرة التي تمد الشبكة بالماء الصالح للشرب. 

إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في محطات التحلية:

عادة ما يتم استغلال جزء من البخار المنتج من محطات التحلية في عملية انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية لتغذية احتياجات محطة التحلية والمجمع السكني ومحطات الضخ ، وعليه يتم تصدير باقي الطاقة المنتجة من هذه المحطة إلى الشبكة الكهربائية . 

وبالنظر إلى محطة توليد الكهرباء نجد أنها تتكون أساساً من مجموعة من الغلايات تقوم بتحميص البخار المنتج من محطة التحلية والتوربينات البخارية الموصلة بالمولدات التي تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية . هذا وتشتمل المحطة على بعض المعدات المساعدة ومضخات وزانات وقود وأنظمة مكافحة الحريق وبطاريات كهربائية لإمداد الأجهزة الضرورية بالطاقة عند حدوث إي خلل بالشكة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى الحاسب الآلي الذي بواسطته يمكن السيطرة على جميع أجهزة القياس والتحكم والمراقبة لكافة معدات المشروع .


----------



## ابوالفا (23 مايو 2007)

الشكر كل الشكر ليك يا محمد مصطفي علي المعلومات القيمة عن تحلية مياه البحر جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمودالشربينى (24 مايو 2007)

نريد فكرة عن محطات الضغط الايزموزى العكسى


----------



## حيدر الملاح (26 مايو 2007)

اذا امكن معلومات عن منظومات Ro حديثة


----------



## ابوميسم (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ..
هل ممكن تبدي رأيك على الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=440662#post440662http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//newthread.php?do=postthread&f=6


----------



## بوسارا (18 أبريل 2008)

هل تخلط المياه المقطرة المنتجة بمياه قليلة الملوحة؟ وأين يتم ذلك؟


----------



## وليد الفضلي (20 أبريل 2008)

ممكن اخي العزيز طريقة عمل المواد المانعة للتكلس والرغوة وكيفية عملها داخل وحدة التحلية 
مهم جدا


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر يا غالى وجزاك الله عنا خير

ا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## سوسن السيد محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك على معلوماتك عن التحلية ونرجو الافادة منك عن التحلية بنظام الغرف
وعن فوائدها وعيوبها


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------

